# فكره عمل جهاز CBC هي Electrical Impedence



## قسوم (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
يا جماعه بليز اريد معرفه وطريقه عمل Electrical Impedence وهي فكره عمل الجهاز 
يا ريت ل حد فاهمها يا جماعه ويا ريت بالعربي ل امكن


----------



## hisham badawi (2 أبريل 2010)

see the following link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39910.html


best wishes


----------



## soma-20 (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووور يا بش مهندس


----------

